# UglyCat SP Reel & Rod



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

I going to bass pro tomorrow to get UglyCat SP Reel & Rod. Does anyone have any experience with these. The reviews on there website said that were great but id rather be safe than sorry.http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_51675_100003002_100000000_100003000_100-3-2


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Your link wasn't working.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

never used one.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sure it will be nice.I wouldn't trust it pullin in big flatheads or blues.But I'm sure it would be more than adequite for channels or smaller flatties.Shakespeare is a good name and I've never been let down by them


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

What would you recomend then for big flatties and blues


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Day81 said:


> What would you recomend then for big flatties and blues


It really depends on your money situation.You can get a Penn 209 geared up with a Shakespeare Powerrod for $60-$70 or if money is no option I'd do either An Abu 7000 or a Penn 310 on a Shakespeare Tiger rod for about $200


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

IF you can use baitcasting reels...........the Abu 6000 reel sells for about $60 and has a clicker built in...........i personally have treid the Penn 209 reels and they are HARD to cast...............for a rod if you dont want to spend a ton of money get a Ugly Stick Catfish rod !!! If you dont like baitcasting equip. and prefer spinning gear the Shakespeare Tidewaters reels have built in clickers and Okuma makes some Good affordable reels too.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

tcba1987 said:


> IF you can use baitcasting reels...........the Abu 6000 reel sells for about $60 and has a clicker built in...........i personally have treid the Penn 209 reels and they are HARD to cast...............for a rod if you dont want to spend a ton of money get a Ugly Stick Catfish rod !!! If you dont like baitcasting equip. and prefer spinning gear the Shakespeare Tidewaters reels have built in clickers and Okuma makes some Good affordable reels too.


They aren't hard to cast.I can cast mine half way across the river.And the clicker on a 209 can wake you up out of a dead sleep.I don't like 6000's that much cuz they don't have much of a line capacity .Its a nice reel in other aspects though


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

the okuma Abf40 reel has a great drag and also a built in clicker for a very reasonable price I payed 40 bucks and use it more than my expensive abu reels.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

mjchiodi said:


> the okuma Abf40 reel has a great drag and also a built in clicker for a very reasonable price I payed 40 bucks and use it more than my expensive abu reels.


I use the ABF-65's. They have easily handled everything I've caught.


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

i have abf avenger 40 s on ugly stick catfish rods-GREAT combos for cats for less than $70 bucks-cant beat okuma and ugly stik for reliability and price.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Do these ABF reels have a clicker?


Thanks


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

abf stands for avenger bait feeder-basically a baitrunner feature with an adjustable drag -flick lever up after casting and closing bail-baitrunner feature engaged allowing fish to take line with bail closed and will click as line is taken-pick up rod and start to reel-baitrunner disengaged and back over to regular drag-love these reels.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I just picked up an okuma halogen 400 series and mated it to a 7 foot ugly stick custom m/h. It has a clicker and you can really wing it out there. Okuma (in my opinion) has the most bang for your buck by far.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like Okumas better if they had louder clickers.I sleep next to my Penns and Shimanos and they wake me right up when I have a run.I wouldn't trust an Okuma to wake me up.I'd prolly put a bell on it or just use it in a boat where I'd be awake and paying attention .Awesome reels for the money though


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Joey, The clickers on almost all the baitfeeder/baitrunner reels are crappy...I personally have never seen one that is as loud as an Abu let alone a Penn...Them Okumas are nice reels, I really like the couple baitcast reels that I have made by Okuma...


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

NEOCATS must surely be enjoying this thread-maybe he can get okuma to spring for us all new reels for the endorsements/testimonials!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> Joey, The clickers on almost all the baitfeeder/baitrunner reels are crappy...I personally have never seen one that is as loud as an Abu let alone a Penn...Them Okumas are nice reels, I really like the couple baitcast reels that I have made by Okuma...


I like them a lot but yea those clickers suck on the baitcast. I gotta Tica baifeeder/spinning reel with a louder clicker than a Okuma Baitcaster.Awesome reels though,I can cast them a mile and you can't beat that price with a stick


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

abu 6500 with several possibilities for a rod,although you can't beat an ugly stick for price or durability-channel and flathead fish-no complaints yet.


----------

